# New JD 459 Mega wide Baler bale density



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Help!!!!

We just traded balers. From a JD 459 standard (twine only) to a brand new $$ JD 459 MegaWide baler (net and twine). We always bale 60" and I measured so we are good on bale size. We weighed some last year on standard baler and they weighed 875 lbs. We just baled the same field and with new baler they weigh 750 lbs. each at truck stop scales. I was suspecting something when I picked them up with my flex grip and they were squeezing like a warm marsh mellow. They appear soft compared to earlier baler. Field may have been more dry but they still seem soft. Also, on field that I always get 25 bales it yielded 35 bales and it wasn't that much better.

I called John Deere service and there is not a density setting on the 459 baler. It is all factory set. The manual in troubleshooting says something about tension cylinder: Leaking, not getting flow, plugged hydraulics etc. They agreed to come out next time we bale and and check things. They said we need to crowd the corners. We don't have tucker wheels so not sure how far out on the corners to bale.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Are your bales level? I agree with dealer tech that some baler operators fail to fill each side of bale.


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks TX Jim

We are trying for even bales. Our monitor seems to always be more light on the right side. Most look pretty even but a few are unlevel. Any tricks other than running by the monitor to keeping bales even?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Missouri hay hauler said:


> Thanks TX Jim
> 
> Any tricks other than running by the monitor to keeping bales even?


The windrow needs to be 4 feet wide, or a little over. This will put shoulders on the roll.

If not it needs to be 2 feet wide.

A 3 foot wide windrow will always be putting hay in the center no matter how an operator weaves.

I bet the tension cylinder is set at the factory and needs adjusting for what kind of hay a person makes. I have not looked under the covers of a 459. Is there a pressure adjustment on the tension cylinder?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm making a 4' wide bale and try for windrows that are 4 1/2 to 5 foot wide, a lot of hay can be stuffed into the shoulders of a bale. If I can't get perfect bales for whatever reason, I'd rather see the middle dip a little than have a barrel shaped bale.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously no density gauge on the baler? What a step backwards that would be.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I bet the tension cylinder is set at the factory and needs adjusting for what kind of hay a person makes. I have not looked under the covers of a 459. Is there a pressure adjustment on the tension cylinder?


No pressure adjustment on the 459 listed when I looked at parts catalog. Valve is set at 3500 psi



Missouri hay hauler said:


> Thanks TX Jim
> 
> We are trying. Our monitor seems to always be more light on the right side. Most look pretty even but a few are unlevel. Any tricks other than running by the monitor to keeping bales even?


Most rd baler operators tend to fill one side of baler more than other side. When I bale I inspect levelness of bales in relation to monitor then compensate my driving.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Does the 459 have a pressure gauge? 2. There are some calibration procedures on the monitor to adjust the bars for bale "square-ness". Adjusts the sensitivity of the bars. Seems odd that you cannot adjust bale pressure.


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Tim/South,

Thanks. I will look at our windrows. We use a rhino speed rake so the angle may need narrowed.

I'll have to look at the cyclinder. I don't think there is a setting/gauge according to the Deere tech but I need to look and see.

Thanks Ozarkian,

I'll look at the bar sensitivity on the monitor and see if we can adjust.

Thanks all for the great ideas.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Missouri hay hauler said:


> Thanks Tim/South,
> 
> Thanks. I will look at our windrows. We use a rhino speed rake so the angle may need narrowed.
> 
> ...


Have you talked to Rod or Tim @ Larson's about this problem?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had density issues on my 459SS that has resulted in a lot of issues for the last 3 years. Last week I installed a pressure gauge on the baler so I can track it. As for your discrepancies this year from last year on bale weight, you can't really go by that, there are so many variables. The only way to compare bale weights would be to run different balers on the same day on the same field. My bales I made couple weeks ago just did not seem right and with all the issues I have had I don't know what to think, so now as long as the baler has the correct pressure while baling I can't blame it.

There is a thread on here about my baler under 1586 new toy.


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey Ozarkian,

I called Jeff at the Rogersville Larson Dealership and he agreed to come out then next time we baled.

IH 1586, I'll check out your thread.

thanks all!


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Here is an update.

John Deere came out and inspected baler during operation. They found no issue. The said we need to change our rake configuration to feed in a single, tighter windrow. Evidently, we weren't putting even hay into the baler. So we will give that a try.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Missouri hay hauler said:


> Here is an update.
> 
> John Deere came out and inspected baler during operation. They found no issue. The said we need to change our rake configuration to feed in a single, tighter windrow. Evidently, we weren't putting even hay into the baler. So we will give that a try.


I'm not believing the dealers representative. I've baled all kinds of different thicknesses of windrows & if operating baler correctly bales come out TIGHT. I'm curious what type rake your using & type of windrow you were making??


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm not believing the dealers representative. I've baled all kinds of different thicknesses of windrows & if operating baler correctly bales come out TIGHT. I'm curious what type rake your using & type of windrow you were making??


I have to agree with *Tx Jim*. Maybe as you get more familiar with your new baler, you will be able to compensate for the windrows. On my 467, I have to get equal amounts of hay on each side as I start the bale to get a nice shaped bale. I still find it hard to believe there is no pressure adjustment.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I can confirm there is no pressure gauge or pressure adjument on the 459. I bought one new in 2015. It surprised me that there was no adjustment or gauge. I know a guy who bought a 469 this year and it has both gauge and adjustment. From reading my manual it looks like if I had a variable core option the pressure would be adjustable.

Now with all that said, I have been pleased with my 459 mega wide. As with anything there has been a learning curve. The bale shape and density is very windrow dependent. I had previously run a new holland and it was not as windrow dependent. However, the Deere will gobble up windrows that would have given me trouble with nh. The Deere baler loves big windrows. In fact I thought about putting a reminder on my monitor that says "Feed the Monster". If you don't have a big windrow, you need a narrow one.

Monitor:
My bale shape indicators are off too. I have to keep the left bar all the way at the top or I will end up with an ice cream cone. I thought about trying to adjust the bale shape sensors but I have just gotten used to the monitor.

Sorry for being so long winded. I hope this helps.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm not believing the dealers representative. I've baled all kinds of different thicknesses of windrows & if operating baler correctly bales come out TIGHT. I'm curious what type rake your using & type of windrow you were making??


They liked to tell that to me alot also. Have ran JD round balers for over 10 years with no issues til the current one baling all sorts of messed up windrows. I have lost a lot of faith in my service department after this baler. The other good one is if you mention the word netwrap problem the first thing the sales rep, service manager, service tech will say is baby powder as if it magic dust and will cure all. Since doing all the maintenance to the netwrap system and studying the video posted else where on here I can attest that you don't need that crap.



Troy Farmer said:


> I can confirm there is no pressure gauge or pressure adjument on the 459. I bought one new in 2015. It surprised me that there was no adjustment or gauge. I know a guy who bought a 469 this year and it has both gauge and adjustment. From reading my manual it looks like if I had a variable core option the pressure would be adjustable.
> 
> Now with all that said, I have been pleased with my 459 mega wide. As with anything there has been a learning curve. The bale shape and density is very windrow dependent. I had previously run a new holland and it was not as windrow dependent. However, the Deere will gobble up windrows that would have given me trouble with nh. The Deere baler loves big windrows. In fact I thought about putting a reminder on my monitor that says "Feed the Monster". If you don't have a big windrow, you need a narrow one.
> 
> ...


 It is really simple to adjust and will make baling more enjoyable.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> The other good one is if you mention the word netwrap problem the first thing the sales rep, service manager, service tech will say is baby powder as if it magic dust and will cure all. Since doing all the maintenance to the netwrap system and studying the video posted else where on here I can attest that you don't need that crap.


I very rarely put talc powder on my netwrap roller on my 467.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I feel your pain. Between engineiers and bean counters it is a wonder we all don't drink. I would think JD has some helpful information on your problem only you are not getting it from your dealer. Have you tried contacting any other JD dealer?

I can see where a set pressure setting will lead to soft bales in certain crops. There is a limit to what a baler can take before component failures occur so the bale tension pressure is set below this mark. In some crops the bales will be tight and in others they will not be as firm.

The person doing the raking has as much to say about what comes out of the baler as the person doing the baling. But, that is not an acceptable excuse since that problem has always been with us. Even the old NH chain balers from the 70's would make a decent bale if the windrows were light enough.

Don't give up yet, it takes time for solutions to filter down from above.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Missouri hay hauler

I'll recommend you add a 5000 psi hyd gauge to baler hyd tension system so you can determine what hyd pressure is or isn't doing. A gauge & fittings will not cost over $50.

Jim


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I spent about $130 for my setup so I could have the gauge beside me so I did not have to look back. The cost was all in the hyd. hose.


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks all for the help.

TX Jim: For the rake, we are using a Rhino VR10 "v" rake. We have the back set such that it creates two parralel windrows with a little gap between them. We would like to get a kicker wheel but not yet so the center probably isn't getting turned. This worked pretty good with our JD459 standard baler with tucker wheels. We really didn't have to steer much. Just drive straight. But with the new JD459 megawide, I think this may be be giving the correct amount of hay throughout the bale. I plan to widen the opening and narrow the back which will give us a single windrow. This may require more attention to balencing out the bale but may give a more dense bale.

I like also the hyraulic pressure gauge. Maybe our tractor isn't putting out the pressure we need. I can try our other baler tractor to see if a difference.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Missouri hay hauler said:


> Thanks all for the help.
> 
> TX Jim: For the rake, we are using a Rhino VR10 "v" rake. We have the back set such that it creates two parralel windrows with a little gap between them. We would like to get a kicker wheel but not yet so the center probably isn't getting turned. This worked pretty good with our JD459 standard baler with tucker wheels. We really didn't have to steer much. Just drive straight. But with the new JD459 megawide, I think this may be be giving the correct amount of hay throughout the bale. I plan to widen the opening and narrow the back which will give us a single windrow. This may require more attention to balencing out the bale but may give a more dense bale.
> 
> I like also the hyraulic pressure gauge. Maybe our tractor isn't putting out the pressure we need. I can try our other baler tractor to see if a difference.


The two windrows with a gap between gives me fits. I end up with a bale that looks like a leg bone. Big on the sides and sunk in the middle. I much prefer one narrow windrow to two small.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Missouri hay hauler said:


> Thanks all for the help.
> 
> TX Jim: For the rake, we are using a Rhino VR10 "v" rake. We have the back set such that it creates two parralel windrows with a little gap between them. We would like to get a kicker wheel but not yet so the center probably isn't getting turned. This worked pretty good with our JD459 standard baler with tucker wheels. We really didn't have to steer much. Just drive straight. But with the new JD459 megawide, I think this may be be giving the correct amount of hay throughout the bale. I plan to widen the opening and narrow the back which will give us a single windrow. This may require more attention to balencing out the bale but may give a more dense bale.
> 
> I like also the hyraulic pressure gauge. Maybe our tractor isn't putting out the pressure we need. I can try our other baler tractor to see if a difference.


How many tons per acre is your hay producing? I think you need to increase ground speed when raking to fill in middle of raked windrow!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a customer rake 2 windrows on to a third on with a nice gap in the middle. He was told it was better for the baler. He had bales that when he lifted them the split in half cause I could not compensate for the raking job.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Agree with the others, tee in a gauge so you know what you're dealing with.

My 457 was down around 3150 psi, and the preset relief valves can be adjusted. It doesn't take much to move them hundreds of psi. Once I got mine dialed into 3600 ish my bales look much better and are good and tight. Haven't weighed a dry bale lately, but baleage was approaching 1800 lbs the other week in a 4x52", not overly wet stuff either.


----------

